# Woven Spider



## fowlmood77 (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## Waterwings (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice work! 8)


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 31, 2008)

They look real! Can I buy a couple....I want to scare my kids :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Dec 31, 2008)

The bream will love that one for sure. Good tying


----------



## tailgrabber (Jan 2, 2009)

nice critter! Here's one of my bug's. Pic is a little blurry.


----------

